# Angel Di Maria vs Arjen Robben



## Torros (1 Marzo 2016)

Due giocatori con alcune caratteristiche in comune, alcune perché poi alla fine Robben è molto più monotematico, rispetto a Di Maria, ha certamente meno visione di gioco e dribbling nello stretto, mentre ha un tiro migliore. 
Come carriera un pò meglio Robben, ma nella partita secca prenderei Di Maria che trovo più imprevedibile.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Marzo 2016)

Bella lotta. C'è da dire che a parte forse questa stagione Di Maria non l'ho mai trovato troppo continuo sia nel lungo periodo che nella stessa partita. Robben mi dà l'impressione di essere più coinvolto e di saper stare al centro del gioco. Anche se Di Maria in questo è migliorato quest'anno.


----------



## Serginho (1 Marzo 2016)

Non c'e' sfida, Robben e' un mostro in confronto a Di Maria. Ha un dribbling sconvolgente, tira di sinistro pure da 50 metri e la mette nel set, e' continuo da tantissimi anni e difficilmente si mangia i gol


----------



## pazzomania (1 Marzo 2016)

Al top meglio Robben, molto più decisivo!


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (1 Marzo 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Due giocatori con alcune caratteristiche in comune, alcune perché poi alla fine Robben è molto più monotematico, rispetto a Di Maria, ha certamente meno visione di gioco e dribbling nello stretto, mentre ha un tiro migliore.
> Come carriera un pò meglio Robben, ma nella partita secca prenderei Di Maria che trovo più imprevedibile.



Robben è semplicemente la più grande ala degli ultimi 10 anni almeno.
Un fenomeno falcidiato dagli infortuni e che ha buttato via un bel pezzo di carriera con quegli incompetenti del Real.

Di Maria è un campione ma il primo è di un altro livello. 
Oggi, nel 2016, il confronto è meno azzardato causa età. Robben è in calo, ha ormai 32 anni l'altro è nel pieno della maturità.
Ha il grosso merito di aver trascinato il Real in finale di CL mentre Penaldo segnava gol per i titoloni dei giornali, Angel insieme a Ramos hanno portato a casa la Coppa.


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Marzo 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Robben è semplicemente la più grande ala degli ultimi 10 anni almeno.
> Un fenomeno falcidiato dagli infortuni e che ha buttato via un bel pezzo di carriera con quegli incompetenti del Real.
> 
> Di Maria è un campione ma il primo è di un altro livello.
> ...



Quoto, con Robben al massimo della forma non ci sarebbe paragone anche se a 32 anni rimane lo stesso un fenomeno. Di Maria quest'anno sta facendo una stagione straordinaria, vediamo se continuerà su questi livelli


----------



## Eziomare (1 Marzo 2016)

personalmente vedo Robben piu' adatto ad un tridente offensivo (posizionato a dx) e Di Maria preferibilmente collocabile in un 4-4-2 (non dimentichiamo che al Real ha vinto la champions giostrando tutta la stagione da interno sx nel trittico di centrocampo, e' un calciatore che ha garra e che ha sviluppato nel tempo un buon senso tattico). Robben e' senz'altro piu' devastante nell'1vs1 e forse in tutta la fase offensiva, Di Maria mi pare un po' piu'completo. Chi sceglierei? Dipenderebbe molto dal modulo di gioco, ma in linea di massima credo di preferire Di Maria


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Marzo 2016)

Vediamo dove arriva Di Maria ma credo che Robben rimanga di un altro livello...


----------



## kolao95 (1 Marzo 2016)

Io Di Maria lo adoro, penso sia al momento uno dei 4-5 migliori al mondo: ha la velocità e l'atleticità di un'ala con la tecnica e la visione di gioco di un grande centrocampista. Lo trovo molto più completo di Robben, per cui scelgo l'argentino, anche se è da meno anni al top rispetto ad Arjen.


----------



## koti (1 Marzo 2016)

Il miglior Robben è una forza della natura. Ricordo nel 2010 quando portò il Bayern in finale di Champions praticamente da solo, mamma mia. Purtroppo è fatto di cristallo, si rompe con uno sputo.


----------



## Torros (1 Marzo 2016)

Io non vedo tutta questa grande differenza, ricordiamoci che essere titolari al Real è più difficile che essere il qualsiasi altra squadra, si chieda allo stesso Robben. Al Real Di Maria non ha mai avuto la libertà di fare quello che fa al Psg, dove lo trovi i ogni zona del campo e non a sgobbare in difesa come con Mourinho e Ancelotti. Come carriera meglio Robben, ma senza esagerare.


----------



## Lo Zar d'Europa (1 Marzo 2016)

Nella mia squadra ideale metterei nel 4-3-3 Di maria mezzala sinistra e Robben ala destra.


----------



## Willy Wonka (1 Marzo 2016)

mi piacciono molto entrambi, ma credo che robben sia di poco superiore, se non altro perché ha fatto quello che ha fatto con una impressionante serie di infortuni che ne hanno condizionato e limitato la carriera.


----------



## Snake (1 Marzo 2016)

sinceramente Robben mi sembra superiore in tutto, e poi è soprattutto un giocatore migliore in termini di decision making, Di Maria a volte è troppo istintivo e commette stupidate colossali.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (1 Marzo 2016)

Di Maria fortissimo...ma Robben passerà alla storia come una delle ali più forti della storia del calcio...limitandomi agli ultimi 20 anni x me è sullo stesso piano di Giggs,Figo e Nedved


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Marzo 2016)

Di Maria lo adoro, ma Robben è una garanzia da secoli, straordinario.


Non capisco come non abbia vinto il Pallone d'Oro 2010.


----------



## mr.wolf (1 Marzo 2016)

voto Robben


----------



## Baggio (1 Marzo 2016)

Robben eccellente ala, Di Maria di poco inferiore

Stiamo parlando in ogni caso di pesi massimi


----------



## .Nitro (1 Marzo 2016)

Robben di un'altro livelllo


----------



## davoreb (1 Marzo 2016)

Preferisco Di Maria a Robben di pochissimo.

Di Maria è stato più determinante di CR7 nella Champion League vinta dal Real e più determinante di Messi nel mondiale del 2014.

Facciamoci delle domande.....


----------



## Snake (1 Marzo 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Preferisco Di Maria a Robben di pochissimo.
> 
> Di Maria è stato più determinante di CR7 nella Champion League vinta dal Real e più determinante di Messi nel mondiale del 2014.
> 
> Facciamoci delle domande.....



In effetti qualche domanda me la faccio  francamente mi sembrano entrambe legende metropolitane. Più determinante di Ronaldo quando? In finale sicuramente, ma una partita, col Bayern giocò molto bene al ritorno ma fu il Real a dominare in toto le due sfide e certamente prima di Di Maria penso a Sergio Ramos come uomo simbolo di quella semifinale. 

Al mondiale boh, fino agli ottavi li ha tenuti sulle spalle Messi segnando gol tutti su prodezza personale e viziando il gol di Di Maria con la Svizzera con una giocata superba. Poi col Belgio Angel si rompe dopo mezz'ora e salta tutto il resto del mondiale.

Robben al contrario non parliamo di una o due partite ma di una champions intera da trascinatore nel 2010 come ho visto fare solo a Messi e Kaka negli ultimi 10 anni (soprattutto nella fase ad eliminazione). L'anno che l'ha vinta fu meno continuo in una stagione dove sembrava aver perso smalto per via degli infortuni ma in semifinale devastò letteralmente il Barca e in finale col Borussia la decise lui con due grandi giocate. 

Con l'Olanda pure ha fatti due grandi mondiali, 2014 in particolare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Marzo 2016)

Robben purtroppo ha un fisico di cristallo ma al top è letteralmente incontenibile. Di Maria grandissimo giocatore e anche lui al top è devastante, però più arginabile dell'olandese.


----------



## Shevchenko (1 Marzo 2016)

Difficile dire chi sia il migliore. Sembrano giocatori molto simili, ma in realtà sono parecchio diversi. Come ha detto Torros Di Maria ha più visione di gioco, è anche più assist man ed anche più imprevedibile ed ha sicuramente un piede destro migliore rispetto all'Olandese. Dall'altra c'è Robben che è una garanzia. Fa la stessa finta da 10 anni, ma la fa talmente veloce che nessuno riesce a fermarlo. Ha una velocità, un tiro e un controllo palla mostruoso. 

Io voto Di Maria perché mi piace di più da vedere.


----------



## Torros (1 Marzo 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> In effetti qualche domanda me la faccio  francamente mi sembrano entrambe legende metropolitane. Più determinante di Ronaldo quando? In finale sicuramente, ma una partita, col Bayern giocò molto bene al ritorno ma fu il Real a dominare in toto le due sfide e certamente prima di Di Maria penso a Sergio Ramos come uomo simbolo di quella semifinale.
> 
> Al mondiale boh, fino agli ottavi li ha tenuti sulle spalle Messi segnando gol tutti su prodezza personale e viziando il gol di Di Maria con la Svizzera con una giocata superba. Poi col Belgio Angel si rompe dopo mezz'ora e salta tutto il resto del mondiale.
> 
> ...


Che abbia fatto la differenza più di Ronaldo è conclamato, Ronaldo segno sempre a risultato già acquisito. Sul mondiale fece piuttosto bene fino all'infortunio, ma giocava da mezzala, certamente Messi fece meglio.


----------



## Snake (1 Marzo 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Che abbia fatto la differenza più di Ronaldo è conclamato, Ronaldo segno sempre a risultato già acquisito. Sul mondiale fece piuttosto bene fino all'infortunio, ma giocava da mezzala, certamente Messi fece meglio.



e fu altrettanto meno determinante di Bale, Benzema e Sergio Ramos nel resto della fase ad eliminazione


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (1 Marzo 2016)

Robben è molto più forte
Se è in forma, è uno dei pochi giocatori al mondo che può vincere una partita da solo


----------



## Torros (1 Marzo 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> e fu altrettanto meno determinante di Bale, Benzema e Sergio Ramos nel resto della fase ad eliminazione



chi Ronaldo? perché Di Maria certamente non meno di Bale e Benzema.


----------



## Jino (2 Marzo 2016)

Parliamo di due giocatori letteralmente devastanti nell'uno contro uno, tra i migliori in circolazione, l'olandese però un gradino più in alto...la sua carriera è stata sempre interrotta da continui guai fisici, con continuità sarebbe stato sul podio del pallone d'oro un anno si e l'altro pure.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Marzo 2016)

Di Maria è più fantasioso e imprevedibile, e forse anche più continuo, ma qui conta molto il fatto che spesso Robben debba recuperare dai numerosi infortuni.

Concordo con chi dice che Di Maria è stato fondamentale per la conquista della decima. 

Però i picchi di Robben l'argentino non li ha raggiunti. Quando l'olandese è in serata è immarcabile, ed anche se tutti gli avversari sanno che tipo di giocata farà, cioè il classico rientro sul sinistro con tiro a giro o dribbling, non riescono a fermarlo perché la velocità di esecuzione non lascia scampo. 

Comunque parliamo di due pesi massimi.


----------



## rossovero (2 Marzo 2016)

Al top è più forte Robben, ma visto che si gioca in 11 prendo Di Maria


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Marzo 2016)

Meglio Robben al top.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Marzo 2016)

robben per me è molto più tecnico di di Maria che invece ha una resistenza e caratteristiche atletiche uniche


----------



## Torros (2 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> robben per me è molto più tecnico di di Maria che invece ha una resistenza e caratteristiche atletiche uniche



Robben molto più tecnico di Di Maria? mah non mi pare, Di Maria ha un dribbling nello stretto e un controllo di boccia di superiore, seppur anche Robben sia eccellente. Ma Di Maria l'ho visto infilarsi in spazi impensabili per giocatori longilinei come lui, anche perché ha una agilità anomala, sempre per la stazza. Certamente lo trovo meno monotematico nella giocata e a me personalmente come tocco di palla sembra più naturale e quindi migliore. 



 cioè a 0:57 e 1:15 come ha fatto a infilarsi li? 
Robben anche lui ha un ottima conduzione di palla ma cmq chiaramente inferiore a quella dell'argentino. Sicuramente invece Robben ha una tecnica di tiro migliore. Nel tirare a giro in quel modo forse è meglio pure di Messi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Marzo 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Robben molto più tecnico di Di Maria? mah non mi pare, Di Maria ha un dribbling nello stretto e un controllo di boccia di superiore, seppur anche Robben sia eccellente. Ma Di Maria l'ho visto infilarsi in spazi impensabili per giocatori longilinei come lui, anche perché ha una agilità anomala, sempre per la stazza. Certamente lo trovo meno monotematico nella giocata e a me personalmente come tocco di palla sembra più naturale e quindi migliore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



per me il controllo di palla è superiore quello di robben, mentre nell agilità sia negli spazi ampi che nello stretto è meglio di Maria..è come se fossero due ruoli diversi, voglio farti un paragone alla pistocchi 
di Maria è piu un Candreva, staziona piu a centrocampo, macina piu chilometri, mentre robben (non ti dico cerci eh) è più un Berardi, abile negli ultimi 30 metri..


----------



## Torros (3 Marzo 2016)

CMQ alla fine dico anche io Robben, come carriera certamente. Come picchi Di Maria si avvicina, certamente spesso si sono dimostrati più decisivi del cosiddetto 2 miglior giocatore del mondo, che ha campato per anni su goletti contro squadrette.


----------

